# BeachTrekking



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

i just registered my domain (beachtrekking.com).

I recently bought a small fiberglass travel trailer (egg) and plan on doing a lot of camping, primarily at beaches. My plan is to start a web site that includes a blog. There will be other things, but the home page and blog are where I plan to start.

I bought a fairly good camera and a gopro video camera. That's the one that you usually see being used for underwater videos, surfing videos, car videos, etc. It is tiny and has several different mounts.

So as I travel from beach to beach, I plan on documenting my travels with pictures and videos. I hope to monetize the videos on youtube.

I have also bought a bunch of stuff that I need to be on the net while traveling. Things like micro card reader, cigarette lighter usb port for charging devices, jetpack, etc, and monetize these through Amazon.

I am also considering writing some ebooks and possible apps.

So I need your ideas on what else I can do to monetize the web site. My goal is to take in minimum $500/month.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Check out the Warrior Forum. I browse there some. Youtube is a big draw from what I understand, so you are off to a great start.
Make sure you link pinterest to everything you can. I used to have a regular round of blogs I visited at least once a wk. I don't visit any of them now, unless something pops up on my pinterest board. 
Don't forget to mention your favorite camping foods, clothing & such.

How about picking up neat things along your adventures & featuring them on your blog then listing them on eBay? 

I used to buy Nassarius snails on eBay from a lady that collected them on the beach with her son. If your blog features beach type stuff saltwater fanatics are potential followers. Not sure how legal collecting the snails actually is, but lots of people list them for sale.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Good luck - sounds like a super neat plan and I wish you all the best with it!

Maybe you can rank the campgrounds as you go...point score them on a number of factors...maybe some stranger ones like views, access to beach combing etc....so more people will follow?

Just my two cents worth...

Gary


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Murramarang said:


> Good luck - sounds like a super neat plan and I wish you all the best with it!
> 
> Maybe you can rank the campgrounds as you go...point score them on a number of factors...maybe some stranger ones like views, access to beach combing etc....so more people will follow?
> 
> ...


I just made up my categories for my blog this morning. So far I have: Campgrounds, Fishing, Beaches, Hiking, Road Trips, Places of Interest, Gadgets and Stuff, and Food.

I like your idea of scoring, but will have to put some thought into developing a unique method for scoring. It would be interresting to see if there is an easy way to post my score and also allow readers to cast their score.

I could also ask people to submit guest posts so I can populate the site quicker. That will increase the value of the content and also give people a stake in the web site. 

I wonder if sites like I have planned are usually read by men or women?


----------

